# Alcohol Sales Down Globally.



## WhatInThe (May 14, 2016)

Alcohol sales down globally for the first time in 20 years. Vodka was the worst seller while Japanese whiskey and dark beer seem to be the most popular.

http://money.cnn.com/2016/05/13/news/alcohol-sales-fall/


----------



## Don M. (May 14, 2016)

It appears that more and more people...especially among the young...are turning to "pain killers", primarily Opioids, for their "High".   There is a thriving Black Market for these prescription drugs, and sales are soaring...as well as the numbers of deaths from overdoses....drug deaths have surpassed both shootings and auto accidents.


----------



## WhatInThe (May 14, 2016)

I'm sure there are countries and areas with a big increase in volume and others with a huge decrease. In the US I just don't think it's illegal drug alternatives. I notice the craft beer or micro brew bars popping up all over. I don't know how the sale of home made beer is measured. Also MADD had made a huge impact in many states where dui laws have been enforced at increasing levels which means many hard core drinkers either get nabbed, get sick/die or quit. Rehab is much easier to get now a days as well.


----------



## tnthomas (May 14, 2016)

Don M. said:


> It appears that more and more people...especially among the young...are turning to "pain killers", primarily Opioids, for their "High".   There is a thriving Black Market for these prescription drugs, and sales are soaring...as well as the numbers of deaths from overdoses....drug deaths have surpassed both shootings and auto accidents.



^^this^^, plus I think that since alcohol + opioids= *death*, people are opting to go with their opioids and pass on the booze.


----------



## fureverywhere (May 14, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 14, 2016)

I've been drinking more this year more than ever in my life.  But this past week have cut down.


----------



## jnos (May 14, 2016)

Generally, when people use cannabis, they drink less or not at all. I've seen many who consider themselves alcoholics, use pot to stay off the booze.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 15, 2016)

Everybody doesn't drink to get drunk.  I like the *taste *of different beers and ales, various wines, cocktails....etc.


----------

